# courier-imap-ssl not accepting Connections from Thunderbird

## thagenesis

Hi!

I hope this is the right Forum, if not - sorry I didn't find another where this might fit

I've got courier-imap-ssl running for ages but since Thunderbird on my Windows Notebook did an autoupdate to v 38.1.0 I'm unable to access my Mails. Access from my Android phone or my Ubuntu Desktop in the office (running an older Thunderbird version) works fine and  the logs don't help at all. I just get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul 17 01:49:46 maninthemiddle imapd-ssl[4308]: couriertls: accept: Connection timed out
> 
> 

 

and the Thunderbird popup in Windows also says something like "Connection timed out"

this very Thunderbird installation also works fine for other accounts (gmail, my work account and several others) so I think this is a courier problem

I'm lost because I have no Idea where to look because of the nature of SSL tcpdump/wireshark are of no help too .

any input appreciated

thanks!

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

Look here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-994896-highlight-.html

HTH,

Duncan

----------

## thagenesis

 *Duncan Mac Leod wrote:*   

> Look here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-994896-highlight-.html
> 
> Duncan

 

thanks for the hint but this parameter wasn't set in my imapd-ssl config. I even ran mkdhparams, set the option in the config and restarted /etc/init.d/courier-imapd-ssl but unfortunately it still doesn't work in the new Thunderbird :/ while every other IMAP Client connects fine. I'm using a self-signed certificate I created with the mkimapdcert Shellscript and I have the slight suspicion Mozilla does a more aggressive checking in the light of the recent SSL vulnerabilities. my openssl is on the most recent version though:

```

# equery list openssl

 * Searching for openssl ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1p:0

```

and this is the /etc/courier-imap/imapd.cnf file I used to create the certificate (should be pretty standard)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RANDFILE = /usr/share/imapd.rand
> 
> [ req ]
> ...

 

Additionally here's my current /etc/courier-imap/imapd-ssl

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # egrep -v '^ *[#]' /etc/courier-imap/imapd-ssl
> 
> SSLPORT=143,993
> ...

 

TIA

----------

## thagenesis

And another hint this problem isn't specific to my Windows notebook. A friend of mine also has an account on my Server. He was able to access his Mails and finally made the Thunderbird Upgrade -> also broken now

----------

## thagenesis

In case somebody stumbles upon this post in the future: I'm pretty sure now this is a Thunderbird issue and I opened a bug report: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1185344

----------

## figueroa

Thank you, thagenesis. I had the same problem immediately after upgrading thunderbird-bin in Gentoo Linux to 31-8-1 and my wife had the same problem on her Linux Mint desktop.  Problem was solved in both cases by downgrading Thunderbird to 31.7.1.

My home courier-imap server is 4.15-r1 and that is where I'm experiencing the problem.  But, I agree with you, the problem is Thunderbird, and failure is subtle and silent.

----------

